# SOLD: hello is this any use to you?



## tonyw (11 May 2014)

hi just a thought, recently sold my iphone 5 phone but I have still got the px260 puregear hard protector case your phone fits in allen keys around case fasten and found out this fits an iphone bike mount perfectly. not the waterproof one but will take some hammering. Anyone want it drop me a line just thought may be some use to someone before I chuck it in the bin.
thanks tony


----------



## tonyw (11 May 2014)

tonyw said:


> hi just a thought, recently sold my iphone 5 phone but I have still got the px260 puregear hard protector case your phone fits in allen keys around case fasten and found out this fits an iphone bike mount perfectly. not the waterproof one but will take some hammering. Anyone want it drop me a line just thought may be some use to someone before I chuck it in the bin.
> thanks tony


----------



## tonyw (11 May 2014)

sorry meant to say no money wanted just thought might be some use to someone else


----------



## smokeysmoo (11 May 2014)

tonyw said:


> sorry meant to say no money wanted just thought might be some use to someone else



I know a guy at work who's always dropping his iPhone 5, I'm sure he'd be very grateful of it if you don't mind


----------



## cyberknight (11 May 2014)

tonyw said:


> cool my email is XXXXXXXXXXX drop me a line with postal addy will send them


Best not to put your email on a public forum, use pm`s as you never know what spam bots might be sifting through websites for any personal details .
Very nice offer though !


----------



## tonyw (11 May 2014)

oops sorry didn't think about that
will figure out how pm's work


----------



## smokeysmoo (11 May 2014)

PM sent


----------



## luckyfox (18 Jul 2014)

Has this gone??


----------



## smokeysmoo (28 Aug 2014)

luckyfox said:


> Has this gone??


Yup, in fact I passed it onto the guy I referred to in post #4, and now he's left our firm and I've got his phone.

I can recommend the case though it is very good.


----------

